# A "Jazzy" piece for piano



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

My new piece for piano. I love Jazz, so I made a "Jazzy" piece :


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fjazzy-piece-for-piano

Although the piece started as an experiment with quartal harmonies...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow! I love that piece! I love jazz too, and I can tell you that piece sounds fantastic. What music do you normally write, or is it all jazz?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wow! I love that piece! I love jazz too, and I can tell you that piece sounds fantastic. What music do you normally write, or is it all jazz?


i'm being very eclectic right now, i use things from all the music that i listen to. in this moment of my life, particularly impressionism and jazz.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

here i have more jazzy pieces:











(the last one it's only an sketch)

on the other hand, i have these impressionist pieces:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmm… interesting range of styles. Have you ever explored writing music based on the [classical] sound world of today? There are SO many interesting pieces of music out there written int he last twenty years that will give you some even more fantastic ideas! 

Well, anyway, have fun composing!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hmm… interesting range of styles. Have you ever explored writing music based on the [classical] sound world of today? There are SO many interesting pieces of music out there written int he last twenty years that will give you some even more fantastic ideas!
> 
> Well, anyway, have fun composing!


yeah, sure, but i wanted to write this kind of things first, i needed to get them out of my system once for all. in the future, i will be more avant-garde . regards.


----------

